# Bildschirmfehler, nachdem ich auf mein Netbook getreten bin -.-



## AbsolutStorm (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem.. ich bin heute früh beim aufstehen auf mein Laptop gelaufen. Es hat knack gemacht.. Am Bildschirm ist kein Riss etc., aber sobald der Bildschirm an ist, ist ein dicker weißer Streifen von Oben bis Unten direkt in der Mitte.
Ich war eben bei Saturn, da ich ja noch die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung habe.. Pustekuchen.. Sony hat nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf Netbooks, außer wenn man beim Kauf eine Registrierung online gemacht hätte, was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe.. heey -.-
Naja.. wer weiß ob ich dann trotzdem eine Reperatur bekommen hätte..

Meine Fragen an euch sind jetzt:

1. Was könnte der defekt sein?
2. Was bekomme ich jetzt bei einem Verkauf des Netbooks? (Sony Vaio VPCM13M1E)

Ich würde mit dem Verkauf gerne auch gleichzeitig auf ein Laptop umsteigen. Der sollte recht einfach aufgebaut sein und nicht so teuer sein, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Bei Saturn gibt es einen z.B. gerade von Lenovo für 349€.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
MfG
AbsolutStorm


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2012)

> Was bekomme ich jetzt bei einem Verkauf des Netbooks?


Das wird dir bestimmt niemand abkaufen, wer will schon ein Gerät was einen defekten Bildschirm hat, und auch noch ohne Garantie, das wäre ein fettes Minusgeschäft.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (29. Mai 2012)

naja bei ebay gehen immer irgendwelche Laptops mit defekten Bildschirmen weg. hmm..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

Das wird manchmal von Bastlern für Homeserver genutzt, aber wenn du da schon draufgetreten bist, wird das noch schwerer zu verkaufen sein.


----------



## TheWoodenDropbox (29. Mai 2012)

Du könntest das Display, aus eigener Tasche, wechseln lassen.
Danach könntest du ihn wieder verkaufen, wenn das Display geht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich da momentan nicht.


----------



## jo214 (29. Mai 2012)

Heile machen und dann verkaufen. so wirst du ihn entweder gar nicht los oder nur für sehr wenig..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist, in welchem Verhältnis das zur Wertsteigerung steht, aber die Schätzungen sind hier nicht erwünscht. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Forenteil!


----------



## AbsolutStorm (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte schon die idee das display selber zu wechseln, aber da ich mir unsicher bin, ob es auch wirklich das Display ist, traue ich mich da nicht so wirklich ran.
Bei saturn meinte der typ, dass es der videocontroller ist.
Werde morgen mal in ein Fachgeschäft gehen und mal nachfragen was die dazu sagen!


----------

